# air quotes



## Sabrathan (Jun 12, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_quotes

Χα. Τι να πω τώρα γι' αυτό εδώ...

Πέρα από τη χρήση ενός τεράστιου περιφραστικού τερατουργήματος, φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να αποβάλω το πολιτισμικό στοιχείο τελείως, αλλά θέλω να το κάνω μόνο ως έσχατη λύση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2012)

Η δική μου πρόταση: *νοερά εισαγωγικά*.

Δεν είναι πρωτότυπο. Στην Καθημερινή διαβάζω:
... ένα παράπονο στους νέους κινηματογραφιστές εξέφρασε τη Δευτέρα στην παρουσίαση του 21ου Πανοράματος Ευρωπαϊκού Κινηματογράφου ο ηθοποιός Γιάννης Βόγλης (φωτ.): «Οι νέοι σκηνοθέτες αποφεύγουν τους παλιούς σταρ του σινεμά», είπε ο παλιός αγαπημένος ηθοποιός, *χρησιμοποιώντας τα χέρια του για να κλείσει τη λέξη «σταρ» σε νοερά εισαγωγικά*, αποφεύγοντας έτσι τα σχόλια εγωκεντρισμού.

Θα είχα γράψει «χρησιμοποιώντας τα δάχτυλα για να κλείσει τη λέξη σε νοερά εισαγωγικά» ή «ζωγραφίζοντας με τα δάχτυλα ένα ζευγάρι νοερά εισαγωγικά (γύρω από τη λέξη)».


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

...
Μα πες μας για πού το θέλεις το μετάφρασμα, Sabrathan.

Για οπτικό γκαγκ σε κείμενο: τα "εισαγωγικά". Αυτός όλο "εισαγωγικά" βάζει. ;) 

Εδιτ: Μα φυσικά! Τα «'νοερά' "εισαγωγικά"»! 
Ή «κλείνοντας με τα δάχτυλα τη λέξη σε εισαγωγικά».

Με τα χέρια, ίσως η Κάλι ή ο Σίβα.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 12, 2012)

ή ..._δαχτυλίζοντας τη λέξη σταρ με εισαγωγικά_...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2012)

«Δαχτυλίζοντας τη λέξη»; Γιατί, κιθάρα είναι, MelidonisM; Ούτε με σφαίρες δεν λέγεται κάτι τέτοιο!


----------



## Sabrathan (Jun 12, 2012)

Ήταν αργά χθες και αμέλησα να δώσω όσα στοιχεία έπρεπε:

_Oh. Fair point. So let’s stop with the games. Can you prove you 
were taking pictures at the park”— Broome made quote marks with 
his fingers— “ ‘most’ February eighteenths?”_

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, το "νοερά" είναι λιτό, περιεκτικό και όμορφο. Αλλά με προβληματίζει κάτι από την ώρα που διάβασα το κείμενο. Τα *ελληνικά* εισαγωγικά πώς στο καλό τα κάνεις με τα δάχτυλα; Θέλεις κάπου 4 παλάμες γι' αυτά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς το αγνόησαν αυτό στην Καθημερινή, ή αν είμαι εγώ περίεργος. Είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποιούμε τα ανωφερή εισαγωγικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 12, 2012)

Δεν κάνεις ελληνικά εισαγωγικά με τα δάχτυλα. Όταν μιλάς ελληνικά και θες να βάλεις νοερά εισαγωγικά, το κάνεις όπως θα το έκανες αν μιλούσες αγγλικά. Όλοι καταλαβαίνουν μια χαρά. 

Είχαμε έναν καθηγητή εξέλιξης στο βιολογικό Θεσσαλονίκης το 83, τον Καστρίτη, που είχε σπουδάσει και ζήσει στις ΗΠα, και το έκανε συνέχεια αυτό. Την πρώτη φορά σκέφτηκα "μα τι στην ευχή κάνει με τα δάχτυλα;". Την δεύτερη το έπιασα και το βρήκα έξυπνο και χαριτωμένο. Μετά άρχισα να το κάνω κι εγώ ακριβώς ίδιο - ούτε που σκέφτηκα ότι τα ελληνικά εισαγωγικά είναι διαφορετικά. Άσε που στο χειρόγραφο δεν είναι και τόσο διαφορετικά πια, ιδίως αν γράφεις λίγο βιαστικά.


----------



## Sabrathan (Jun 12, 2012)

Ναι. Κι εγώ χρειάστηκε να έρθω σε πιο προσωπική επαφή με την αμερικανική κουλτούρα για να εμπεδώσω το συγκεκριμένο. Αυτό είναι το θέμα, ότι με τα air quotes κάνεις τα αγγλικά εισαγωγικά, αλλά ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης (αααααν κάτσει να σκεφτεί την κίνηση και αν, όπως υποθέτω, δε γνωρίζει την αμερικανική χειρονομία) δε θα καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται γι' αυτά, και όχι τα ελληνικά. Υποθέτω πως δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να μεταφέρω την έκφραση, πάντως.

Υ.Γ.: Αν και, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αφού έχουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς ανωφερή γύρω απ' το "most" ("σχεδόν"), τουλάχιστον οπτικά θα παίρνει ένα σωστό ερέθισμα ο αναγνώστης.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα. 
Καταλαβαίνω τον ενδοιασμό σου, αλλά επειδή αρκετοί έχουν πια εξοικειωθεί με τα ανωφερή εισαγωγικά - αν μη τι άλλο από πολλά έντυπα και κείμενα στο διαδίκτυο, χωρίς να λογαριάσουμε τις πάμπολλες κινηματογραφικές και τηλεοπτικές εικόνες για τη συγκεκριμένη χειρονομία - μάλλον δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα κατανόησης για τα δάχτυλα. Όπως λες κι εσύ, ααααν κάποιος κάτσει να το σκεφτεί, ακόμη και τα ελληνικά εισαγωγικά θα μπορούσε να τα παραστήσει με τα δάχτυλα, με το κατάλληλο σπάσιμο ή την καμπύλη στην κίνηση. Όχι πως θα τον καταλάβαιναν αμέσως πολλοί βέβαια, ενώ η αμερικανιά είναι διεθνώς γνωστή. 
Διαφορετικά, αν χρειαζόμαστε τόοοσο μεγάλη ακρίβεια, μπορούμε πάντα να καταφύγουμε σε ακριβέστατες περιγραφές στο στυλ εκείνης εκεί (στο 2. με τα λαδί γράμματα). :scared: ;)
 
Για τα ελληνικά εισαγωγικά εδώ: Πώς βάζουμε ελληνικά εισαγωγικά στο Word και σε μηνύματα στο φόρουμ






Can I just stop you right there for a second? When people do "this", I don't really know what that means.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Τι έκπληξη κι αυτή πρωινιάτικα μεσημεριάτικα! Βάζουμε στην Ελλάδα τα ελληνικά εισαγωγικά; Νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ τα έβαζα.

:s


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> «Δαχτυλίζοντας τη λέξη»; Γιατί, κιθάρα είναι, MelidonisM; Ούτε με σφαίρες δεν λέγεται κάτι τέτοιο!



αντιπρόταση: _αγκυλώνοντας στον αέρα την τάδε λέξη
_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> αντιπρόταση: _αγκυλώνοντας στον αέρα την τάδε λέξη
> _


Ούτε αγκυλώνω. Το ρήμα έχει εντελώς άλλη έννοια (τσιμπάω, πληγώνω), η ειδική χρήση εδώ δεν είναι καν διαφανής (όπως θα ήταν αν π.χ. τη χρησιμοποιούσαμε για τα γραπτά εισαγωγικά) άρα απλώς επιφέρει σύγχυση (τσιμπάει στον αέρα μια λέξη). Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με κάτι απλό όπως: _κλείνοντας την τάδε λέξη σε νοητά εισαγωγικά_;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 12, 2012)

ναι αλλά στα μαθηματικά λέγαμε αγκύλωσέ το (βάλε το σε αγκύλες)

άλλο _χειρονομώντας με εισαγωγικά την τάδε λέξη_

το σκέφτηκα από το γερμανικό Anführungszeichengebärde

;τα νοητά είναι σίγουρα και χειρονομικά; μήπως τα νοητά εισαγωγικά
περιλαμβάνουν και γκριμάτσα αυτοσαρκασμού;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2012)

Μέλι, οι προτάσεις μας πρέπει να πατάνε κάπου. Προσπαθούμε να βοηθήσουμε μεταφραστές που αποπάνω τους μπορεί να έχουν επιμελητές και άλλους δερβέναγες. Οπότε οι προτάσεις μας δεν πρέπει να εκθέτουν τον μεταφραστή σε κινδύνους, το αντίθετο. Γι' αυτό προσπαθούμε να είμαστε συντηρητικοί και να δείξουμε ότι κάτι δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο, αλλά κάπως (ή πολύ) δόκιμο. Όταν κάνουμε ρηξικέλευθες προτάσεις, πρέπει να το λέμε τουλάχιστον. Π.χ. το _χειρονομώ_ από πότε έγινε μεταβατικό;


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

Melidoni, σε παρακαλώ μην το πάρεις σαν ειρωνεία, δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεσή μου - κι αν διακρίνεις σ' αυτό το ποστ ειρωνεία, εννόησέ την σωκρατική. Καμιά φορά και η υπερβολή βοηθάει στη γέννα της κατανόησης. Δεν ξέρω με τι ασχολείσαι ούτε με αφορά, από τη σύντομη παρουσία σου εδώ μέχρι τώρα διακρίνω έναν άνθρωπο έξυπνο, εφευρετικό και με γνώσεις, όμως η μετάφραση πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να μεταφέρει νοήματα που βγήκαν από το νου άλλων και πάντα να παίρνει υπόψη τι έννοιες θα σχηματιστούν στο νου των αποδεκτών του μεταφράσματος, τουλάχιστον των περισσότερων αποδεκτών του, αλλιώς αστοχεί και προδίδει. Η εξαρχής συγγραφή είναι άλλο πράγμα, όμως κι εκεί αν τα γραφόμενα δεν είναι κατανοητά - αναλόγως πάντα με το επίπεδο του κειμένου και των αποδεκτών του - κουράζουν και τελικά αστοχούν. 

Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν, επειδή βλέπω ότι έχεις πολλά να προσφέρεις και στη Λεξιλογία, πριν προτείνεις κάτι να το βασανίζεις λιγάκι με το γλωσσικό σου αισθητήριο. Καλός, χρυσός και άγιος ο αυθορμητισμός, ο αυτοσχεδιασμός και η λεξιπλασία - και θα έχεις δει ή θα δεις ότι κι εγώ τα έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση - αρκεί να πετυχαίνουν τον στόχο τους και να μη θολώνουν τα νερά.

Μετά από την απαραίτητη εισαγωγή-ντισκλεϊμεριά, εικόνες που πιθανόν να φέρουν στο νου αρκετών κάποιες φράσεις που προτείνεις, αφού όταν τις δουν ή τις ακούσουν, δεν νομίζω να σκεφτούν πολλοί ότι εννοείς τη χειρονομία των νοερών εισαγωγικών:

"δαχτυλίζοντας" εισαγωγικά:








"αγκυλώνοντας" εισαγωγικά: 






Για το «χειρονομώντας με εισαγωγικά» δεν βρήκα εικόνα, όμως φαντάζομαι κάποιον να 'χει πιάσει όχι νοερά, αλλά απτά εισαγωγικά, με φυσική υπόσταση, και να τα κουνάει στον αέρα.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 12, 2012)

Μπορεί αυτά, είτε να φανούν χρήσιμα, να ταιριάζουν σε ένα πιθανόν παιγνιώδες ύφος κειμένου, 
είτε να βοηθήσουν άλλους να σκεφτούν κάτι περισσότερο πετυχημένο. 

Το πρόβλημα του χειρονομώ για τη δημοτική δυστυχώς είναι ότι νομίζουμε πως έχει πάντα αρνητική σημασία

Για αυτούς όμως που ασχολούνται με νοηματική και χειρονομική τέχνη ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chironomia) λένε μεταβατικά "να δούμε πώς θα χειρονομήσουμε την τάδε φράση ή έννοια"
ή στη βυζαντινή μουσική από εδώ
_το σημάδι τρομικόν θα βοηθούσε τον ψάλτη να εντοπίσει άμεσα τη θέση και να τη χειρονομήσει σωστά ως προς τον ρυθμό και την έκφραση._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Για αυτούς όμως που ασχολούνται με νοηματική λένε μεταβατικά "να δούμε πώς θα χειρονομήσουμε την τάδε φράση ή έννοια".


Αυτό είναι ενδιαφέρον. Υπάρχουν έγκυρα γραπτά τεκμήρια;


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

Και αυτές οι χειρονομίες θεωρούνται αρνητικές; 






Το σχόλιο για τη δημοτική δεν το κατάλαβα, αυτήν δεν μιλάμε σήμερα οι περισσότεροι, σ' αυτήν δεν θέλουμε να συνεννοηθούμε;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 12, 2012)

δημοτική εννοούσα καθομιλουμένη...υπάρχουν θετικές χειρονομίες αλλά το ρήμα χειρονομώ ακούγεται αρνητικά και αμετάβατο τις περισσότερες φορές.
..."Την τάδε έννοια την χειρονομούμε έτσι", το είχα ακούσει από κάποιον φίλο μου, που ασχολιόταν με αυτά 
αλλά μόλις βρήκα το πώς χειρονομείται η καλησπέρα, 
που θα μπορούσε να ήταν και ενεργητικό.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

Κι αφού (δεν) βρήκαμε απόδοση για τα air quotes, εμπρός για τον επόμενό μας οροδοτικό στόχο: τα scare quotes (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scare_quotes). :scared:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Εισαγωγικά αποδοκιμασίας;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κι αφού (δεν) βρήκαμε απόδοση για τα air quotes, εμπρός για τον επόμενό μας οροδοτικό στόχο: τα scare quotes (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scare_quotes). :scared:



Δηλαδή σε τι διαφέρουν από τα κοινά εισαγωγικά; 
Quotation marks can also be used to indicate a different meaning of a word or phrase than the one typically associated with it and are often used to express irony. 

Όταν λέει στον ορισμό Scare quotes are quotation marks placed around a word or phrase to imply that it may not signify its apparent meaning or that it is not necessarily the way the quoting person would express its concept.

Μήπως όλοι αυτοί οι καινοφανείς όροι είναι απλώς προϊόντα άγνοιας ή ημιμάθειας; Κι εμείς πρέπει να τρέχουμε από πίσω τους για να τους μεταφράζουμε; :angry:


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Επειδή φαντάζομαι είναι σοβαρό το άρθρο της Βίκι (έχω επιφυλάξεις, πάντως), υποθέτω εννοούν ότι τα quotation marks είναι για όταν παραθέτεις τα λόγια του άλλου αυτολεξεί και τα scare quotes είναι για όλες τις άλλες χρήσεις, διάκριση που δεν την έχουμε στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

scare quotes = σχολιαστικά εισαγωγικά. 

Καλή κάλυψη εδώ:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=jbiOevZh4Q4C&pg=PT168#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Rania_transl8 (Apr 17, 2017)

Χαίρετε, για το do air quotes, δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε σχηματίζω εισαγωγικά στον αέρα (με τα δάχτυλα); Και για το air quotes - εισαγωγικά δακτύλων, αφού λέγονται και finger quotes;


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2017)

Καλωσήρθες, Ράνια.

«Εισαγωγικά με τα δάχτυλα», ναι. «Εισαγωγικά δαχτύλων», όχι. Αλλά βέβαια το συνηθέστερο είναι πώς θα το πεις σε κάποιο κείμενο, π.χ. Και με τα δάχτυλά της σχημάτισε στον αέρα ένα ζευγάρι εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Rania_transl8 (Apr 17, 2017)

Καλώς σας βρήκα, ναι το «εισαγωγικά με τα δάχτυλα» ακούγεται καλύτερο. Ευχαριστώ.


----------

